# under coating residue



## tspring (Sep 7, 2011)

I have been working on removing the old under coating from the bottom of my 66 Lemans. I used a torch and a wire wheel to remove the old coating. The old coating was beyond saving and in the process I found small rust holes in the floor pans and trunk pans that I welded up. The problem that I am having is the black film left on the metal from the under coating. I need to remove the film before I spray Zero Rust. What is the best way to remove this film. I tried a little sand blasting but it did not work very well.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Have you tried a chemical stripper? Maybe lacquer thinner? Whatever you do, do not use brake clean and weld afterwards, it produces a potnetially deadly off-gas unless THOROUGHLY cleaned.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Second on the lacquer thinner I would get a big bag of terry towels at autozone and scrub away.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

i was gonna say Brakekleen....didn't know about the off gassing.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I've had good results with aerosol aircraft stripper which can be found at most auto parts stores. The brush-on stripper is not as good as the aerosol spray-on type.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Eric Animal said:


> i was gonna say Brakekleen....didn't know about the off gassing.


This story was posted awhile back on this forum. Brake cleaner and heat do not work well together. Thought it would be a good time to bring it back up....

Brake Cleaner = Phosgene Article


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

68greengoat said:


> This story was posted awhile back on this forum. Brake cleaner and heat do not work well together. Thought it would be a good time to bring it back up....
> 
> Brake Cleaner = Phosgene Article



Thanks for posting that. I had read it a couple of years ago, but didn't know where I had found it.

Chuck


----------

